# Monster Sea Bass fishing stream



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

http://jimbaughoutdoors.com/jbpvidstrm/monsterseabass.wmv

Jim Baugh Outoors heads 80 miles offshore it's home port of Hampton Va to fish along with Captain Jim Brincefield onboard the Jil Carrie. Capt. Jim is a legendary offshore Sea Bass captain who is known for hauling in monster Sea Bass from deep, very deep offshore secret wrecks. Fishing near 300 feet of water, this exciting program has some of the best trophy Sea Bass action ever caught on camera. Everyone on board caught a trophy fish, and the entire boat limited out.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Cool video. Thanks Brian.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

Great video!!!!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sweet video


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Makes*

Me Wanna Go Fishing! Great Video!:d


----------

